# 2 years since we lost our sweet girl Di tomorrow 5/21/2011



## AnniePupPup (Mar 21, 2013)

Pictures say so much, Princess Di. Your pup looks so happy in those photos, and I'm sure there are many more where those came from. We are working our way through the long grieving period on our first loss (3 months), so I can certainly appreciate that it still hurts at 2 years. You are right -- they give us so much but then the pain in loss is awful. My heartfelt sympathy to you as you continue to remember Di. Remember the good times.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Anniversaries are so difficult. She was a beautiful girl. I'll be thinking of you today


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful pictures of your beautiful Di, they tell a wonderful story.

My thoughts are with you on this sad anniversary-it was two years for me this year since we lost our boy. It seems like only yesterday in many ways and a life time ago in others. 

They may not be with us physically, but they are with us in spirit, forever imprinted on our heart and soul, along with all the wonderful sweet memories.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Our thoughts are with you today. I'm sure you will get some extra hugs from Bae Lee and Keeper on this 2nd anniversary of Di's passing.

I hope you get a sign from your Di today. On this May 25th 13yrs ago my Deardra passed. Most people called her Di for short.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Thinking of you and sharing your sadness today


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Thinking of you and sharing your sadness today


Maddie's Mom-I know well that you are feeling the sadness. I remember that you lost your beloved Maddie and Sophie's Mom lost her Sophie on this sad day as well. I'll bet that our girls are the very best of friends. Thinking of you as well!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Such a beautiful red. curly girl (my fav). I know Max and Di helped with finding Bae Lee and Keeper. I think they have saved you as much as you them. When we love something, we are going to miss them when they are gone, just no getting around that. But we can celebrate that love, by loving someone new and remembering those that have gone. I am so glad you had Di in your lives, she was such a lucky girl !! XXOO


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm thinking of you today, these anniversaries are so hard, even though time is passing.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Goodness, she was beautiful!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thinking of you today, anniversaries are so hard, but you have many beautiful memories of your lives together and they will help you through


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

AnniePupPup said:


> Pictures say so much, Princess Di. Your pup looks so happy in those photos, and I'm sure there are many more where those came from. We are working our way through the long grieving period on our first loss (3 months), so I can certainly appreciate that it still hurts at 2 years. You are right -- they give us so much but then the pain in loss is awful. My heartfelt sympathy to you as you continue to remember Di. Remember the good times.


 
Thanks so much for taking the time to write when your loss of your beloved Annie is so recent. It does get better, but truthfully you just learn to live with it. I doesn't ever go away. But neither does the love and treasured memories of the life that you shared. Nothing ever can take that away.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending many hugs your way on this sad anniversary. It's so hard, but they are with us forever in our hearts.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of you and *Maddie's_Mom* on this sad, sad anniversary day. Hugs.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Pam- I was traveling for business this week and finally got my head up out of the water. Been thinking about you a lot this week and beautiful Di. HUGS...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Nath said:


> Pam- I was traveling for business this week and finally got my head up out of the water. Been thinking about you a lot this week and beautiful Di. HUGS...


You've been in my thoughts as well Nath. You were such a comfort to me at such a dark time. General and Belle sure were beautiful!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I am thankful that we were brought together to help mend each other's heart. It's a hard journey. How is the boys doing?


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thinking of you on this sad time (hugs)


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry I missed this one - Pam you are an angel - I know that Di will be waiting for you at the Bridge - anniversaries are so hard! Hang in there..
Thank you for your help and advice when I had to say "goodbye" to my sweet Allie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Prrincess Di*

Princess Di

I am SO SORRY-I know how hard these anniversaries can be. 
Di was so beautiful.
I know that Smooch and Snobear are playing with her!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 11, 2013)

What a beautiful, happy, sweet girl! She looks like she had quite the personality! Thinking of you. She will keep my sweet Charlie Cooper company. Rest peacefully Di.


----------



## Chance Benjamin (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the photos, such a beautiful girl! I believe it brings back great memories for all who have shared that kind of love and bond with their goldens. A year is quickly approaching that Chance has been gone but still feels like just yesterday he was brightening my days and filling me with smiles. Thoughts being sent your way...


----------

